# free hound/pit mix puppies



## jrmmh1215 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have 8 pups 4 males 4 females. They are half redtick half pit . They are 4 weeks now I already have 1 female and at least 1 male spoken for.  They will be first come first serve.so please pm me if you want one. I can Text pics if you want


----------



## CJTippens (Apr 16, 2012)

Please call 865-603-4948; I'm interested in one of these pups.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ready to be picked up this weekend pm me what you want and how many also I can't get pics to load so I will text them to you upon request


----------



## Coon Dog (May 15, 2012)

You have any left tex me pics please 7069690813


----------



## jrmmh1215 (May 16, 2012)

I still have two females and one male left. I would like to give them to somebody that would put them to work. So if anybody is interested or know someone who may be I would greatly appreciate it cause the to be gone by next weekend


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 1, 2012)

pups are gone


----------

